
How China's Tech Revolution Threatens Silicon Valley - nz
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/05/chinas-silicon-valley/559871/?single_page=true
======
HillaryBriss
_... a social-networking app that uses facial recognition to connect people
who look alike._

i guess people can share hair styling and make-up tips with each other.

would it make more sense, from a social network's point of view, to connect
people who look _different?_

